# Plow For 06 2500 Cummins Dodge?



## rubiconwestern (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm up in the air on what plow to get for my 2006 cummins dodge 2500. I've allways used Western staight plows and love them. However, I want a v plow this time. I'm looking at western and Boss, what do you guys think. and what size? ANd if anyone has one for sale let me know. thanks


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Stick to your guns and wait for a V. They will save lots of time and agrevation.


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

If you go with a V get 9'2" the 8'2" are to small when at full V your tires will be in the snow


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

There is a used on V on Boston CL

http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/pts/1010183448.html


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a 9'2" Boss V on mine and it works good.


----------



## rubiconwestern (Nov 7, 2006)

still looking for a v plow for my 06 dodge 2500. let me know what you have


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

rubiconwestern;1458080 said:


> still looking for a v plow for my 06 dodge 2500. let me know what you have


Have you been looking for one? If so you missed a hell of deal on a V set up for a 06 Ram...was for sale on here for a while. Dirt cheap too.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

In a few weeks people will be giving them away.... This is the time to restock for next season IMO.


----------



## Minnesota Snow (Apr 17, 2012)

*Boss Power V*

I have an 8'2" Boss power V plow for sale. It is in brand new condition. I have used it once to plow my driveway and I realize i dont need it with two skid loaders in the shed. Great plow with an excellent cutting edge. It has mounts and wiring harnesses for a 2011 dodge ram 2500, im sure it could easily be adapted to a 2006 though. Call or text if interested 507-421-4073.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

go with either a western v, a landscaper i know runs all western v plows and 2 boss v plows wich came with the trucks he bought. but he loves the westerns and would not go for anything else and he hates the boss. that truck could handle a 9.6 with ease


----------



## forwhlr989 (Jan 9, 2010)

i have an 8.5ft western mvp complete set up for sale. theres some pics in the for sale section if your interested. have mounts and wiring for your truck to.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

boss VXT!Thumbs Up


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

V for sure! I have 3 Ram's with Fisher V's and XLS. go 9.2 or bigger.
You barely see a 8.2 without markers on the truck.


----------

